# VZW S3 On AT&T Possible?



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Does anyone know the likelihood of being able to get the Verizon version to work on AT&T? If the phone is global capable, I would imagine this should be doable.


----------



## ProTekk (Jun 12, 2011)

Why? AT&T is getting the SGS3...

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Does anyone know the likelihood of being able to get the Verizon version to work on AT&T? If the phone is global capable, I would imagine this should be doable.


It's most likely feasible (good luck finding someone wanting to test that though), but as already mentioned, why would you want to buy it from Verizon and then go use it on AT&T?


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

ProTekk said:


> Why? AT&T is getting the SGS3...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


My guess would be if you switched to AT&T. But i did read an article stating that an update will come out after Verizon releases the GS3 that will make it a global-ready. So it might be possible, but i wouldn't count on it.

Sent from my G-tablet


----------



## ProTekk (Jun 12, 2011)

mapatton82 said:


> My guess would be if you switched to AT&T. But i did read an article stating that an update will come out after Verizon releases the GS3 that will make it a global-ready. So it might be possible, but i wouldn't count on it.
> 
> Sent from my G-tablet


It boils down to a big key factor: hardware radio band support.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Bash_array (Feb 28, 2012)

Snow02 said:


> Does anyone know the likelihood of being able to get the Verizon version to work on AT&T? If the phone is global capable, I would imagine this should be doable.


Verizon is CDMA
AT&T is GSM
both have LTE which is GSM based
To answer your question... no... its Impossible because account base activation prerequisite on verizon is CDMA... its like trying to put the triangle into the square.... not gonna go


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

das7982 said:


> Verizon is CDMA
> AT&T is GSM
> both have LTE which is GSM based
> To answer your question... no... its Impossible because account base activation prerequisite on verizon is CDMA... its like trying to put the triangle into the square.... not gonna go


Absolutely not true when you have a SoC (system on chip) that includes modems for hspa/edge, lte and cdma/evdo. All the CPUs for the North American models are the same (using the msm8960) so they can potentially connect to HSPA/EDGE if the correct configuration and radio software is flashed on them. However, that's not something I would want to go screwing with without lots of testing as flashing a random radio could severely screw your device. Previous examples of devices that can be flashed to AT&T and others include the RAZR, Bionic and Rezound which used another global friendly modem made by Qualcomm (MDM6600). Manufactures do not go making expensive CPU dies and seperate manufacturing processes just to remove connectivity for certain network connections when they can sell one signal chip to everyone.

http://en.wikipedia....(system_on_chip)#Snapdragon_S4
http://forum.xda-dev...27&postcount=63
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1297714
http://gadgetsteria....ile-in-the-u-s/
http://www.qualcomm....-chipset-family
http://www.anandtech...cdma-on-msm8960
http://www.anandtech.com/show/4024/qualcomm-reveals-nextgen-snapdragon-msm8960-28nm-dualcore-5x-performance-improvement


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

yarly said:


> Absolutely not true when you have a SoC (system on chip) that includes modems for hspa/edge, lte and cdma/evdo. All the CPUs for the North American models are the same (using the msm8960) so they can potentially connect to HSPA/EDGE if the correct configuration and radio software is flashed on them. However, that's not something I would want to go screwing with without lots of testing as flashing a random radio could severely screw your device. Previous examples of devices that can be flashed to AT&T and others include the RAZR, Bionic and Rezound which used another global friendly modem made by Qualcomm (MDM6600). Manufactures do not go making expensive CPU dyes and seperate manufacturing processes just to remove connectivity for certain network connections when they can sell one signal chip to everyone.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia....(system_on_chip)#Snapdragon_S4
> http://forum.xda-dev...27&postcount=63
> ...


Correct. Which is why I asked. I would imagine this is possible somehow, and will be enabled in time once more people get them in their hands and can really dig in.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## junjlo (Oct 1, 2011)

i think the under lying question about this is why would you get verizons locked version just to put it on at&t when you can get at&t's unlocked version


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

junjlo said:


> i think the under lying question about this is why would you get verizons locked version just to put it on at&t when you can get at&t's unlocked version


Because you got it for $200 vs. whatever it would cost for ATTs off contract. Because you can. Just because.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## eliX84 (Aug 17, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Because you got it for $200 vs. whatever it would cost for ATTs off contract. Because you can. Just because.
> 
> Thanks for the input.


Well to answer your question, yes you can use the Verizon SGS3 on AT&T, as I am using it at the moment. I just got it rooted and flashed the stock debloated rom and went into the phone info app to change network to gsm only, and voila!!!!

Calls and texts are working properly, i just need to test out the data portion, i just need to get apn settings and i'll report.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

eliX84 said:


> Well to answer your question, yes you can use the Verizon SGS3 on AT&T, as I am using it at the moment. I just got it rooted and flashed the stock debloated rom and went into the phone info app to change network to gsm only, and voila!!!!
> 
> Calls and texts are working properly, i just need to test out the data portion, i just need to get apn settings and i'll report.


Nice. Thanks! I'm kind of surprised it isn't sim locked. But that's good news.


----------

